# Glovebox Repair Kit



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Usual problem of broken hinges that had previously been glued (badly) by previous owner..

Does anyone know if the following kit would work for TT?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-pcs-Audi-A3-Glove-Box-Repair-Kit-fit-2005-2010-/121842892645

This A6 one looks like it might even be an Audi part:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-A4-S4-RS4-B6-8E-Glove-Box-Hinge-Repair-Kit-2001-2005-/111618906279


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Are these glovebox hinges just randomly breaking or fairly weak by design ?


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

Try it and see?

Mine haven't broken but kept getting stuck so I sprayed wd40 (using a straw) into the slider part and that has stopped mine getting stuck randomly. It's now silky smooth!


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Templar said:


> Are these glovebox hinges just randomly breaking or fairly weak by design ?


It's poor design. The hinge is just made of brittle plastic, but the resistance of the lid is quite high so the stress transfer on the hinge is often fatal. I'm sure a high proportion of them eventually break, it's not just mine.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Well I can hear a squeak while driving which seems to come from the glovebox area (only noticed during the winter months), a little hard to truly diagnose when driving. Seems a bit odd on a youngish car and the glovebox has hardly been used.


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

If you're not regularly opening and closing the lid a bit forcefully you'll be absolutely fine I would think. The problem mainly happens because the lid is stiff and people are inpatient when opening and closing. By the looks of it other Audi cars suffer the issue too.

I've tried all the breakers and the one part that sells faster than almost anything else is the glovebox!


----------



## BMTTS (Jan 29, 2016)

Bloody ell!! I wouldn't like to bodge my car with a handicenter L bracket n screws pack. It's not really a repair kit it more of a bodge it kit.

Is there not another way? I'm asking because mine has started to rattle.


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

I got mine replaced under warranty...not a old car...so now I try to minimise using the glove box as they are pricey.
Might try the WD40 approach.


----------



## Chrislich (Aug 31, 2015)

If its the same as the A4, my hinge broke on that. Its down to the piston on the side. I had to drop the glove box and open up the piston and popped some silicon spray in it. Silky smooth then and solved the issue completely. It dries out and basically can't move, hence you force it down and snap the hinges.


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Chrislich said:


> If its the same as the A4, my hinge broke on that. Its down to the piston on the side. I had to drop the glove box and open up the piston and popped some silicon spray in it. Silky smooth then and solved the issue completely. It dries out and basically can't move, hence you force it down and snap the hinges.


Yes, but the frustrating thing is you can easily buy repair kits designed for the A4, but for some reason there's nothing out there for the TT, even though it's such a common problem. Looks like I'll just have to do the diy fix.


----------



## Trackdaybob (Jan 30, 2015)

So, a bit of metal and some self tappers........?? :lol:

Even Heath-Robinson would be embarrassed about that


----------



## Chrislich (Aug 31, 2015)

efunc said:


> Chrislich said:
> 
> 
> > If its the same as the A4, my hinge broke on that. Its down to the piston on the side. I had to drop the glove box and open up the piston and popped some silicon spray in it. Silky smooth then and solved the issue completely. It dries out and basically can't move, hence you force it down and snap the hinges.
> ...


I know its a pain but all i did when mine broke was get an angled bracket and hammer to a curve to fit the hinge on the inside of the curve. Sprayed it black and her presto, all sorted for under a quid 8)


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

I have repaired mine three times and also drilled the hydraulic piston so there was less pressure on the bit of the hinge the piston connects to (the bit that breaks....). It was broke when I purchased the car. The first repair (bent piece of metal, some screws and lots of epoxy) lasted about 2-weeks before it broke again; mainly down to the strength of the piece of metal and how stiff the piston was. The 2nd repair was better as I used a much stronger piece of metal and drilled the piston. This lasted a few months and then it came back from the garage with it broken - Not something I checked on collection of the car so a bit difficult to start blaming mechanics.
With the two repairs I had done some filing to get the plastic parts to fit together perfectly so on the third attempt the contacts on the hydraulic piston only just separated when the glovebox was closed so it was touch and go whether the light stayed on when shut. I gave up and went for a simpler solution using a SPDT switch and removed the hydraulic piston.

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=993249

Andy


----------



## Movingonmark (Nov 6, 2021)

Chrislich said:


> I know its a pain but all i did when mine broke was get an angled bracket and hammer to a curve to fit the hinge on the inside of the curve. Sprayed it black and her presto, all sorted for under a quid 8)


Could you post a pic of a good angled hinge that worked for you?


----------

